# Tivo Stream, Premier, and Multi Room viewing



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have a Premier and a THX (lifetime)

If I get a stream and connect it to my premier, will I be able to remotely access shows off my THX via MRV?

example; if my THX has a show on it I want to watch, can I transfer it to my premier, and watch it (all remotely?)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The TiVo Stream doesn't connect to your Premiere. You connect it to your router and every TiVo on your network should be available (except wireless TiVo's). I used to use a wireless bridge in my bedroom That mostly worked just fine. In prep for TiVo System for android I pulled a wire through the wall. I may when I move late next month try using my 5Ghz wireless bridge (not TiVo wireless).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You do not need the stream. The Tivos can transfer/copy/stream to each other. They need to have the Media Access Key, which should be the same as in your tivo.com account. Also, in there, under DVR Preferences, each of your Tivos has 2 checkboxes which should be checked and click Save at the bottom. Then, (if any changes) Force Tivo connections on your Tivos to update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have the Stream setup and working with your Premiere, then yes, anything you MRV from your S3 to the Premiere will be available for stream.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

As ThAbtO said above, you don't need the Stream for TiVo to TiVo downloading or streaming; the TiVo stream is only needed to stream from a Premiere to a device other than another TiVo, such as an iPad or an Android tablet. The S3 series can't do this even with a stream and the Roamio doesn't need a separate Stream because the Roamio has a Stream built in. Your local cable company may restrict your content in regards to streaming; TWC in my area lets me stream broadcast networks like ABC but not premiums like HBO or cable stations like AMC. Other cable companies have different levels of restriction.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks,

I understand going Tivo to Tivo and have been doing that for years. That is not the issue I am asking about.

Specifically what I am asking is this:

I am away from home. I have a show on my series 3 (only)

Can I log in to my stream device and transfer the program from my series 3 to my premiere and then watch it remotely?

I would not be able to directly interact with my series 3 tivo correct?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Problem with your scenario is if you are away from home you won't have a way to initiate a transfer from you Series 3 to your Premiere.
That's one advantage of using Slingbox instead for this kind of scenario. With Slingbox attached to Premiere you could initiate the transfer from S3 to Premiere and then watch it as it transfers just as if you were sitting at home in front of Premiere.

Alternatively, if you had all series 4 or later units then you could use TiVo Stream to watch programs from any of them without having to transfer between them. i.e. Ditch the series 3 in favor of series 4 or later.


----------

